# Ground blinds



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've successfully bowhunted turkeys without ground blinds in the past, but with a new interest in hunting from my fiance, I figured I needed a larger sized ground blind. 

Now I have 2 Ameristep Doghouses, and although I use them infrequently, I do think they are a good product.

I searched several hub syle blinds, as I like the room they afford for drawing a bow, and purchased the Ameristep Bully from Rogers Sporting Goods for 90 bucks. As with everything I've purchased from Rogers, the blind seemingly showed up at my front door 10 seconds after I confirmed my purchase.



I realize this blind is not a 400 dollar Double Bull, and I don't expect the same features out of it. But the blind is well built, easy to set up and take down, has shoot through mesh, a blacked out interior, 12 windows, and a durable carrying case.

Now the limitations...(it's gotta have some for 90 bucks) It's not the quietest to set up (common with hub pop ups) the 3d camo breaks it up nicely, but I anticipate may hinder my hearing ability on a windy day (from rubbing on the walls). The windows are velco, not magnets or slides, therefore they need to be left open in every direction you anticipate game from approaching. Finally, the window layout isn't the best, as the center windows are a little high to easily shoot through with a bow. 

High and lowpoints considered, I am really happy I purchased this blind. I recommend this to anyone looking for a reasonably priced hub style pop-up.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Looks like it should work for ya J.......heck, for $90 it's worth a try! :coolgleam


----------



## Jim Burns (Dec 5, 2008)

Hunters: I am wanting to buy a high-quality ground blind that I can use for both wildlife photography and hunting purposes - both shotgun and crossbow. I have not been happy with many of the old, hub-style ground blinds as I have found that the hubs, connectors or rods break after awhile. Are there any blinds that are built better and are user-friendly? Let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fix_F16 (Feb 15, 2006)

The fact that Ameristep is a Michigan company is nice too.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the review! Might have to pick one up.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Jim Burns said:


> Hunters: I am wanting to buy a high-quality ground blind that I can use for both wildlife photography and hunting purposes - both shotgun and crossbow. I have not been happy with many of the old, hub-style ground blinds as I have found that the hubs, connectors or rods break after awhile. Are there any blinds that are built better and are user-friendly? Let me know. Thanks in advance!


Primos Double Bull are about the best you can get......expensive, but built to last and have an awesome warranty.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice thing about buying Ameristep is it is a Michigan company!!!! Excellent choice.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

I have an Ameristep doghouse that I have used for 10-15 years. For turkey it is deadly. For deer not so good unless you brush it in really well. I have even used it for an ice shanty when I need to travel lite.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

FYI for those with a double bull- take a picture of yourself in front of your blind with a turkey or deer and send it to them- they cut you a check for 90 bucks (at least they did a year ago, haven't recently check). Kind of a little known deal but those things are so damn expensive its worth getting the money back.


----------

